

Functional Mixins (in JavaScript) - braythwayt
http://raganwald.com/2015/06/17/functional-mixins.html

======
kore_sar
Looks like shortened version of stampit [https://github.com/stampit-
org/stampit](https://github.com/stampit-org/stampit) The module is two years
old.

------
quarterto
Great post. A quite similar pattern is common in ES6 React:
[https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/mixins-are-dead-long-live-
hi...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/mixins-are-dead-long-live-higher-order-
components-94a0d2f9e750)

------
braythwayt
Disclosure: self-post

